# Just moved to CA



## OneJay (Oct 26, 2010)

And looking for a good place to ride. Hopefully find some mountain roads as good as the ones in Colorado (where I'm from). 

I'm used to riding on smaller roads with less traffic, which are easy to find back home, but seem to be harder to come by out here. 

If anyone has any good suggestions then that would be awesome!!!

Thanks guys. 

(Also, I'm located in Santa Clara)


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

*roads*

i hear page mill calling your name. or west alpine, or tunitas. lots of options. lots of good roads south of hiway 9 and 35 also. welcome.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

You can search on route sites like http://www.bikely.com or use some of the routes of the local clubs - such as:

Western Wheelers http://www.westernwheelers.org/main/club_info/leader_resources.htm (under "Routes")
ACTC (Don Axtell) http://www.bikemaster.org/routes/index.htm
SCCCC http://www.santacruzcycling.org/rides/library.shtml


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

OneJay said:


> And looking for a good place to ride. Hopefully find some mountain roads as good as the ones in Colorado (where I'm from).
> 
> I'm used to riding on smaller roads with less traffic, which are easy to find back home, but seem to be harder to come by out here.
> 
> ...


Mount Hamilton is about as good as it gets for mountain roads in your area. Not a lot of traffic with nice views.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm also in Santa Clara and these are the hills that I have ridden from home: Sierra Road/Felter Road, Mt Hamilton, Highway 9 (to Skyline and beyond), Bohlman/On-Orbit, Mt Eden, Redwood Gulch and Montebello. I work in Mountain View which gets me to some hills further up the peninsula: Page Mill Road, Altamont Road, Moody Road, Old La Honda, King's Mountain Road, and various other smaller hills around Los Altos Hills, Portola Valley and Woodside. Heading from the Bay Area over Skyline down to the coast and back via a couple of different hills is a nice day out for me and there are many options to make a loop.


----------



## OneJay (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys! I'm swamped with midterms right now, but I'll probably try to check a couple of these out this weekend. From bikely it looks like there are a lot of good roads between here and santa cruz in the mountains. Should be a lot of fun!!!


----------

